

 How do I get to the next level of engineering management? - makuchaku
http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-get-to-the-next-level-of-engineering-management-as-a-non-technical-person/answer/Mayank-Jain?srid=oAZ&share=1

======
makuchaku
Would anyone want to share their thoughts? How many are from non-tech
background?

------
mac48bit
I am from non-tech and founded 3x startups. Not bad huh :)

